# Gestational diabetes



## SYV (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi,
I've just been diagnosed with gestational diabetes (was told yesterday afternoon).  I'm waiting to hear back about referrals to dieticians and a consultant and in the meantime I'm not really sure what I'm meant to be doing!
From what the midwife said, it seems like I'm meant to cut out any sugar, and only eat low GI foods, but from the Diabetes UK website, it doesn't seem to agree with this.  I have read too much that is scaring me about the implications of not eating the right things, but I'm not really sure what they are.
Weetabix? Bananas? Potatoes? Cheese? Baked beans? Meat/chicken/fish? Veg? Sweetcorn? Crackers e.g. Ryvitas?  Various fruits - kiwis, mango, grapes, pineapple? (Chocolate, cakes and biscuits?  )
Help?!
Thanks,


----------



## Cate (Apr 21, 2010)

You can look up food GIs on the database here: http://www.glycemicindex.com/ but basically it's things that are unrefined carbs so wholewheat bread & pasta, brown rice.  Potatoes are high GI if they're baked, lower if boiled, so make sure you check what sort of prep you're doing for the food too.  High fat foods like cheese generally have a low GI as the fat content means it takes longer to affect your blood sugar.  Meat/chicken/fish are all OK, most veg are OK too.

Hope you get to see a dietician soon!  When are you due?


----------



## Northerner (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Syv, welcome to the forum  There is a lot of conflicting information around about diet, largely because people tend to have different tolerances for the same foods. Basically, any food containing carbohydrate (not just sugar) will convert to glucose and increase blood sugar levels. The chief aim is to make this rise as slow and even as possible, and also to make sure it does not climb too high.

Simple carbs, like sugar or white bread, or any highly processed food will cause a rapid rise. Other things like seeded bread and basmati rice will cause a slower rise. The best kind of diet to follow (by that I don't mean a weight loss diet, but foods to eat) is a GL (Glycaemic Load) diet. Here is a link to a review of a book I found to be very good at explaining the principles, with some good recipes too - it will give you a good idea to start with:

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=7337

Hope this helps!  Don't be afraid to ask anything!


----------



## rachelha (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi SYV

how far along with the pregnancy are you? I am almost 20 weeks and type 1.  I dont know much about gestational diabetes, but I think it is like type 2.
Until you see the dietician I would try to cut back on your carbs and have low GI foods.  Hope you get to see the dieticain quickly

Rachel


----------



## SYV (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm due in July, so I'm around 28 weeks.

Thanks for the advice.  It does make sense that different people are advised different things, as everyone's body is different.

Interesting to know that it is most similar to Type 2, as I couldn't seem to work that one out from the information on any websites so far.  All they tell you is that gestational diabetes is diabetes which comes with pregnancy, but then they go on to talk only about Type 1 and 2.

I've got a book on the GI diet, (the GI diet for busy people), and so I've had a look at the lists of food there.

Is it ok to eat the foods which are medium GI, as opposed to low or high, is it best to just to stick to the low ones?  My normal way of eating is mostly low and medium GI foods anyway.  I'm allergic to a lot of fruits, and most of the ones I can eat seem to be medium GI.

I'm also confused with regard to advice regarding the use of sugar vs sweeteners.  I tend anyway to try and replace sugar in recipes of all types with sweetener (generally Canderel).  Does sweetener affect the blood sugar level?
What about sugar free squash drinks?  I live on Sainsburys no added sugar Apple Squash!

Many thanks again.

I'd love to hear from people who've had gestational diabetes and gone on to have problem free experiences!  It is quite scary reading out there.


----------



## rachelha (Apr 22, 2010)

SYV

no added sugar squash is fine I drink it my the bucket, it is best not have the high fruit ones though as they have more natural sugar in them.  It sounds like you eat a pretty healthy diet to begin with which is good.

Are you on the baby centre forums at all - there is a diabetic group on there which tends to be more people with GD, than type 1 or type 2.


Rachel


----------



## Northerner (Apr 22, 2010)

If you look into GL, it is a refinement of GI as it takes account of portion size. For example, carrots have quite a high GI but the way it is worked out required the consumption of around 800g of carrots (GI is calculated by the effect of eating enough of the food to contain 50g of carbs, which is 800g of carrots!). This is not something one would normally do, so GL takes account of a normal portion, say 80g, and gives a value for this. Doing it this way means that carrots are relatively low GL. 

A lot of people following only GI may be excluding a lot of foods that are actually fine!

As for sweeteners and drinks: sweeteners still have carbs, although they will not raise your blood sugar as quickly as sugar. They do however have a laxative effect on some people. 'No added sugar' drinks contain sugar, just have no extra added, so the apple squash has sugar (fructose) in it. Only those drinks labelled 'diet' have no sugar (but have sweetener instead).


----------



## Cate (Apr 22, 2010)

LOL Rachel I was about to recommend the Babycentre Diabetic forum too 

Here's the link if you need it by the way: http://community.babycentre.co.uk/groups/a60435/diabetic_group


----------

